# Official 08 HD pics



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Here are the GMC

http://gm.wieck.com/forms/gm/*query?ws4d_nav=true&[email protected]&Sourc e=all&Page=1

Here are the Chevys
http://gm.wieck.com/forms/gm/*query?ws4d_nav=true&[email protected]&So urce=all&Page=1

WIll


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

I like it...plus it looks pretty easy to remove that huge bumper and make a nice new one...


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Hope that Fashia cuts easy. Lots of trim work to put a plow on that!


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

I should have waited.:crying: :crying: :realmad:


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

Wow!  


I thought they looked cheesy when the pics of teh 1/2 tons came out....

...I want one.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

i like them they look way better then what fords going to have and im still looking to see if dodge will change anything


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Hi Guys
As most of you know I work for Gm at the Pontiac Mi truck plant. We build full size and the HD trucks. All I can say are the pictures don't do the truck an justice. They are alot better looking in person. We will start building in Jan, so stay tuned.

Regards Mike


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Not really feeling any love for the styling of either from those photos. I'm sure they're clearly superior trucks, but I'll stick with my 2000's styling any day.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey Mike, is the front end really that low?

Will


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

First off, i like it because its finally a redesign for mainly the GMC's (which have looked the same since 2000). I think both Chevy and GMC are going in the right direction. ... but, the styling doesnt totally appeal to me. I cant stand the look of the rear fenders on the Z71 package. Looks to me like the imports, Titan or Tacoma. 
Second, just like the interior on the new tahoes and 'burbans the radio and temp controls are set so low you actually have to look down to see what your doing. 
Third, on the dually, why is GM still using the damn 16" wheels. Personally i love the way the 19" wheels look on the dually Fords. C'mon fill up those huge wheel wells!

And like Basher said...looks like a lot of cutting will be needed on those lower valances to hook up a plow
Dont get me wrong if it came down to it, i would buy one of these trucks over any other brand any day...just throwing in my opinion.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

William B. said:


> Hey Mike, is the front end really that low?
> 
> Will


Hi Will
I have not seen a 2500 Hd yet but the 1/2 ton 4x4 has a height of about 14 inchs from the tow hooks to the ground. I belive it's about the same as the current truck.

Regards Mike


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

The link of the pict's in this thread has a pict which claims to be a 2500hd. Given this true the nose reflects the new model Yukon's, Tahoe's, Suburban's, etc. It is an >extremely< low front end which looks good on these vehicles. I suspect based on the photos and current trucks on the show room floor they had no consideration for putting a plow on these trucks or doing much more than street driving.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

glad I jumped on the Classic.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Got another question for ya Mike. Do you know if GM has any plans of doing a 1 ton SRW in an extend cab/short bed configuration like Ford and Dodge have out now?

Will


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

William B. said:


> Got another question for ya Mike. Do you know if GM has any plans of doing a 1 ton SRW in an extend cab/short bed configuration like Ford and Dodge have out now?
> 
> Will


Hi Will
I don't know but ask around at work and let you know.

Regards Mike


----------



## Favatts (Dec 30, 2003)

It looks like the valance is very low on these new trucks. There is not that much plastic below the tow hooks on my 04. I hope the plows hook up good to these trucks. Other than that I like it. Must be you can get a Z71 option on the 2500 HD's, as it shows on the side of the truck in the picture. That was not and option before on the HD's was it?

Favatts


----------



## jbone (Mar 18, 2006)

William B. said:


> Got another question for ya Mike. Do you know if GM has any plans of doing a 1 ton SRW in an extend cab/short bed configuration like Ford and Dodge have out now?
> 
> Will


X2!!! I know a few people who are dying to find out. Including myself It will take some getting used to this body styling but everytime I see them I like em more and more


----------



## Ripple (Aug 30, 2004)

These are the 07's right?

Not the 08's!


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

jbone said:


> X2!!! I know a few people who are dying to find out. Including myself It will take some getting used to this body styling but everytime I see them I like em more and more


I will not have a naswer till next week. The guy at our plant who is Mr GMT 900 os off till next week.

Regards Mike


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

flykelley said:


> I will not have a naswer till next week. The guy at our plant who is Mr GMT 900 os off till next week.
> 
> Regards Mike


Since this darn computer for some reason will not let me edit my last post I will repost it. The guy who is Mr GM900 is off work till next week, I will have a answer sometime next week and will post it then.

Regards Mike


----------



## JRKRACE (Feb 5, 2004)

Looking at our friends over at the diesel place, it seems that once again, there will be no crew cab diesels with plow prep. Same front axle weights as always. Also, 245 tires are staying along with the same wheels. However, there will be an option for 265/75-17 tires and new 17" rims. Z71 package is also available on the HD's. 

No big block...Just 6.0 and Duramax, both engines with 6 speed autos....

Looks like GM concentrated on the interiors and left the underpinnings alone.... 

Oh well....we'll see what happens to the others....


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

JRKRACE said:


> Looking at our friends over at the diesel place, it seems that once again, there will be no crew cab diesels with plow prep. Same front axle weights as always. Also, 245 tires are staying along with the same wheels. However, there will be an option for 265/75-17 tires and new 17" rims. Z71 package is also available on the HD's.
> 
> No big block...Just 6.0 and Duramax, both engines with 6 speed autos....
> 
> ...


Hi JR
Thats not what Im seeing at the plant. We were told there is a new combo of engines and trans. I don't know if 245 tires are standard but the trucks that I have seen and driven all have 265s tire's on them. Not sure if the front axle is the same or not as I have not yet seen a 2500 HD. I will ask around to the GMT 900 guys and try to find out.

Regards Mike


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

I just realized that I can't spell offical. Anyways. I'm lookin foward to see these things up close. It will probably be a while before I can consider getting one but it will still be nice to see one up close.

Will


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

LOL, You still can't spell OFFICIAL


----------



## Favatts (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey Mike,
Thanks for all the info you give us. I am very anxious in any other info you have to offer. I can't wait to actually see an HD in person.
Favatts


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

If you go to the GMC website you can now build out a 1500 Sierria. The kicker to me is the price range the show, 23k - 38k. For a 1500?!?!?! ouch.... The options are more geared toward someone who wants a car but, feels the internal 'burn' for having a truck. I can't wait to see how they are going to price themselves out of the 2500hd and 3500.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Favatts said:


> Hey Mike,
> Thanks for all the info you give us. I am very anxious in any other info you have to offer. I can't wait to actually see an HD in person.
> Favatts


Got to see and drive a GMC 2500 HD last night, all I can say is it is one Bad A** truck. Man they got this truck right I love this GMC more than the Chevy. It was a 2500 HD Z71. The windows on the 2nd and 3rd door roll down which is new, rear seat can now be a 60/40. This one had a Desiel with the Ally trans and about a 4 inch tailpipe, never seen one that big. I tried to get them to let me take it home for the night, NO WAY.

Regards Mike


----------



## Favatts (Dec 30, 2003)

Sounds like a nice truck. Have you seen the Chevy HD yet?

I was told that the new 07 diesels are going to be different. Something with emissions. Anybody know anything on this? I was told that it is any diesel made after the first of the year (07).


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

flykelley said:


> Got to see and drive a GMC 2500 HD last night, all I can say is it is one Bad A** truck. Man they got this truck right I love this GMC more than the Chevy. It was a 2500 HD Z71. The windows on the 2nd and 3rd door roll down which is new, rear seat can now be a 60/40. This one had a Desiel with the Ally trans and about a 4 inch tailpipe, never seen one that big. I tried to get them to let me take it home for the night, NO WAY.
> 
> Regards Mike


Hey Mike,

Your a better resource and seller of GM products than the dealerships!!!

In any case - did you get a chance to measure the front hooks to the ground and can the valance or air dam ( what ever it will be called ) be removed easily for the plows?

Thanks a Ton!

-scott


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

scottL said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> Your a better resource and seller of GM products than the dealerships!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Scott
The HD tow hooks are around 18 inchs off the ground at the factory Z height. The front valance which is part of the bumper can be removed without alot of work. It will probably not look real great, same as the 05 style that's why I left mine on and just cut a couple of notchs.

Regards Mike


----------



## FLASHMAN (Dec 6, 2003)

JRKRACE said:


> Looking at our friends over at the diesel place, it seems that once again, there will be no crew cab diesels with plow prep. Same front axle weights as always. Also, 245 tires are staying along with the same wheels. However, there will be an option for 265/75-17 tires and new 17" rims. Z71 package is also available on the HD's.
> 
> No big block...Just 6.0 and Duramax, both engines with 6 speed autos....
> 
> ...


That's my question too.... The interiors look GORGEOUS... BUT, why can't they beef up that front axle enough to allow for a crew cab truck with a diesel AND a plow??? I LOVE my GMC, but when it comes time to upgrade I may have only one choice among the big 3 to get the truck I want.....


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

flykelley said:


> Hi Scott
> The HD tow hooks are around 18 inchs off the ground at the factory Z height. The front valance which is part of the bumper can be removed without alot of work. It will probably not look real great, same as the 05 style that's why I left mine on and just cut a couple of notchs.
> 
> Regards Mike


Thanks Mike!

The only thing I have to do come season end is put the ad in the paper...."K3500 for sale, with plow, top maintainence excellent condition seller wants new truck"....


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

scottL said:


> Thanks Mike!
> 
> The only thing I have to do come season end is put the ad in the paper...."K3500 for sale, with plow, top maintainence excellent condition seller wants new truck"....


Hi guys got to drive another one tonight, a ext cab and the rear doors open all the way flat against the box side where the 800 truck only opens about 90 degree's. I got to drive this one for about 5 mins and man does this thing ride SMOOTH. All I can say is don't go for a ride cause you will be buying one. Make's me want to sell my 05 and get a new one. More info as I get it and I am allowed to play and touch the new toys. I did get to also see the first 3500 Cab and Chassis but I didn't drive it.

Regards Mike


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Any further word on the 3500 SRW ext-cab s/box? If available, I'll order mine soon!


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

GMC Driver said:


> Any further word on the 3500 SRW ext-cab s/box? If available, I'll order mine soon!


No word yet, still trying to get a good answer.

Regards Mike


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

William B. said:


> Got another question for ya Mike. Do you know if GM has any plans of doing a 1 ton SRW in an extend cab/short bed configuration like Ford and Dodge have out now?
> 
> Will


Hi Will
I couldn't seem to get a good answer from the plant so I called my sales lady who is a class act and know's trucks. She is telling me no 3500 ext cab SB SRW, only a 2500 HD. So if you have a need for a bigger truck why not a 2500HD with Timberns and air bags under the rear?

Regards Mike


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

flykelley said:


> Hi Will
> I couldn't seem to get a good answer from the plant so I called my sales lady who is a class act and know's trucks. She is telling me no 3500 ext cab SB SRW, only a 2500 HD. So if you have a need for a bigger truck why not a 2500HD with Timberns and air bags under the rear?
> 
> Regards Mike


Thanks for the answer Mike. Im kinda suprised. Ford and Dodge seem to sell a ton of these, at least in my area.

Will


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

William B. said:


> Thanks for the answer Mike. Im kinda suprised. Ford and Dodge seem to sell a ton of these, at least in my area.
> 
> Will


Well its never been said that GM had any sense, most of the time they don't have any common sense.

Regards Mike


----------



## Ripple (Aug 30, 2004)

flykelley said:


> Well its never been said that GM had any sense, most of the time they don't have any common sense.
> 
> Regards Mike


Need pics?>>>> xysport


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Ok Guys
We built 6 more pilots today all 2500 HD or 3500 HD. The roof clearance light are now about half as tall as the old style and look to be LEDs. The hood and front end seem to be very large whn you drive the trucks. You ford guys should be use to that. There is a bottle holder built into the door pad. The headlight and taillights are real big with plenty of room for strobe heads.

Regards Mike


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

flykelley said:


> So if you have a need for a bigger truck why not a 2500HD with Timberns and air bags under the rear?


My 05 3500 SRW has a substantially heavier suspension than the 2500 HD - it would be nice to have this heavier suspension in the ext. cab s/b configuration. An added bonus was that the 3500 SRW came in cheaper than the comparably equipped 2500 HD - I have no idea why, but was a pleasant surprise.

I would really like to stick with the 3500 SRW, but need the ext cab next time around - and the 8' box makes it a long truck. I guess we'll wait and see if they change their mind.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Personally i would take my 06 anyday over the looks of this new HD. Check out the black cowls on the top of the hood by the windshield


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

I wouldnt wanna do any work with this HD. Interior looks like a Caddy sedan...wood trim on a work truck!?


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

06HD BOSS said:


> I wouldnt wanna do any work with this HD. Interior looks like a Caddy sedan...wood trim on a work truck!?


Most of the 2500 HD and 3500 will not see that fancy of trim, can you buy it sure but most want mats on the floor and something easy to clean.

Regards Mike


----------



## Favatts (Dec 30, 2003)

Mike,
Got any more updates for us on the HD?
Thanks in advance.....Favatts


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Favatts said:


> Mike,
> Got any more updates for us on the HD?
> Thanks in advance.....Favatts


Not a whole to report, we ran 3 of the 3500 HD C&C last week. They were all DD with the Ali trans. The roof lights look to be LED and are not as tall. I really do like the look of the 3500 HD, it would look great with a dump box on it. I belive we are building more pilots this week.

Regards Mike


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

GMC Driver said:


> Any further word on the 3500 SRW ext-cab s/box? If available, I'll order mine soon!


I just saw one at work tonight. I guess my sale's lady had some bad info. It was a white 3500 HD ext cab with SRW 4 wheel drive, leather seats and fancy wood trim. So looks like at some point you will be able to buy one. The reason I noticed it was the front bumper is big and almost all crome, the lower valance is only in the middle lower part of the bumper. On the 2500 HD the bumper looks a little smaller and the lower valance is across the whole bottom.

Regards Mike


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

For those intersted, there is a new 07 GMC 1/2 for sale on Ebay right now. Just follow the happy little link

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/GMC&...ategoryZ6244QQihZ005QQitemZ150048088781QQrdZ1

Will


----------



## Favatts (Dec 30, 2003)

I got to see a 07 Chevy 1/2 ton crew cab in person today. It came into the lot on a car carrier today when I was at my Chevy dealer. The truck was not for them so I did not get to see it up close or look inside because it stayed on the carrier. It did look very nice from what I seen. Now Just have to wait for the HD's.
Favatts


----------



## Potomac Lawns (Jan 28, 2004)

The new HD'S look good there was one on display at the expo in Kentucky 2 weeks ago


----------



## jglandscaping (Dec 31, 2004)

flykelley said:


> I just saw one at work tonight. I guess my sale's lady had some bad info. It was a white 3500 HD ext cab with SRW 4 wheel drive, leather seats and fancy wood trim. So looks like at some point you will be able to buy one. The reason I noticed it was the front bumper is big and almost all crome, the lower valance is only in the middle lower part of the bumper. On the 2500 HD the bumper looks a little smaller and the lower valance is across the whole bottom.
> 
> Regards Mike


Looks like I'll be buying me a new truck when they are available  
James


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Hello. Does anyone have any updates on the HD's? They do look very nice.

Mark


----------



## snyps (Oct 20, 2005)

Check out this link... Now Chevy needs to get their heads out of their a$$'s and offer this truck. Why can't they figure out what people really want. Well this minus that nascrap they put on it.

http://www.seriouswheels.com/cars/top-2007-Dale-Earnhardt-Jr-Big-Red-Chevrolet-Silverado-Concept.htm


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

So am I reading this right?? I will be able to get a 3500 4 door 4x4 truck? Ford and dodge sell alot around here. 

I will definetly get one if that is true. I have test drove the 1/2 tons awesome right, great power, nice truck.

Are they still talking Feb - march for the new 3/4 tons? Also exactly what year of truck will this be? My dealer says it will be an 07 other says 08??


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

I just spoke to my "inside " guy at the local GM dealer on Monday.He said the HD's should be on dealer lots at the end of Jan or the beginning of Febuary at the lastest.purplebou He said these will be sold as an '08 model year truck.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Lets hope so.

Mark :bluebounc


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

B&B;339093 said:


> I just spoke to my "inside " guy at the local GM dealer on Monday.He said the HD's should be on dealer lots at the end of Jan or the beginning of Febuary at the lastest.purplebou He said these will be sold as an '08 model year truck.


We will start building the new HDs when the plant come's back from christmas break. The first week back we will be doing training and then the week of Jan 8th is when production will start. It will be a slow start up, I don't think you will see any HDs on the lot much before the first part of Feb.

Regards Mike


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

snyps;338948 said:


> Check out this link... Now Chevy needs to get their heads out of their a$$'s and offer this truck. Why can't they figure out what people really want. Well this minus that nascrap they put on it.
> 
> http://www.seriouswheels.com/cars/top-2007-Dale-Earnhardt-Jr-Big-Red-Chevrolet-Silverado-Concept.htm


Now that is how the Z71 package should come from the factory! Give that Power Wagon from Dodge a run for its money. The current Z71 package looks like the truck would have a hard time climbin a curb.

Will


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

flykelley;339257 said:


> We will start building the new HDs when the plant come's back from christmas break. The first week back we will be doing training and then the week of Jan 8th is when production will start. It will be a slow start up, I don't think you will see any HDs on the lot much before the first part of Feb.
> 
> Regards Mike


Maybe my dealer was just trying to be a little optimistic!! :redbounce LOL


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

B&B;339270 said:


> Maybe my dealer was just trying to be a little optimistic!! :redbounce LOL


Hi B&B
This will be my 3rd truck launch of a new platform. I have never seen a whole new platform built and ready for the market in 3 weeks. The number of trucks built in that time frame is small, then all of the trucks will have a shipping hold on them until the Quality dept releases them. You may see very small numbers of HDs in the beginning of Feb but I would bet on it. By the end of Feb you should start seeing the new HDs on lots at most of the Dealers. That is of course if everything goes like planned. I will keep everybody updated when we get back to work. The latest plan is 50 trucks per shift for the week of Jan 1, then 100 per shift the week of Jan 8th. Im not sure of the numbers after that. We did build some HDs before xmas break that were saleable unit and we were told we had to ship all of the 900s that we built before we left for xmas break.

Regards Mike


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Mike, need me to meet you at your plant with a camera phone? lol just kidding. Can you get any pic's?

Also, im supprised I havent seen anyone testing these out on the roads, I've seen plenty of 2008 Ford Superdutys out being tested.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

It looks like I will be driving my 2005 for a LONG time... Unless whatever comes out after that looks better! I can't really describe what it is but just overall I really don't like that truck the interiors are nice at least on the 1/2 ton I looked at but the exterior really does nothing for me!


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

exmark1;339379 said:


> It looks like I will be driving my 2005 for a LONG time... Unless whatever comes out after that looks better! I can't really describe what it is but just overall I really don't like that truck the interiors are nice at least on the 1/2 ton I looked at but the exterior really does nothing for me!


Well all I can say is you better not drive a new 08 or you will be buying a new one. The 2500HD and 3500 HD are a great looking and driving truck. I have driven them both alot at work in the last 3 weeks. I have a 05 2500HD and the new truck is alot nicer IMOP. Mark I can start taking pictures now that the trucks are out on the lots. So if antbody wants to see something special let me know. Maybe pictures of the front bumpers, airdam area. They really are a nice truck.

Regards Mike


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

any 3500 srw


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Are there any solid specs on the GMT-900 2500HD/3500 yet? I wonder what the FGAWR is...


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey flykelley, take some pics of a work truck reg. cab in and out if you can.

Mark:bluebounc


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Yep, keep us updated on the progress too! BTW flykelley,what's your opinion on the fact that these 2500/3500 truck's wont be available with the 8.1 or a manual tranny? Just curious.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Well, I hated the look when I first saw it in my off road mag. But now that I keep looking at it more and more, it is growing on me. My 2000 I think looks perfect but I will trade in the next couple years for the new ones. I just got my 2000 so I am gonna have to wait. Awesome truck. Just want some specs.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

jce4isu;339443 said:


> any 3500 srw


Yes there will be a SRW 3500 HD. I drove several of them in the last couple of weeks.

Regards Mike


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Newdude;339546 said:


> Hey flykelley, take some pics of a work truck reg. cab in and out if you can.
> 
> Mark:bluebounc


As soon as we get back to work and we have some trucks in the back yard.

Regards Mike


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

B&B;339614 said:


> Yep, keep us updated on the progress too! BTW flykelley,what's your opinion on the fact that these 2500/3500 truck's wont be available with the 8.1 or a manual tranny? Just curious.


I hadn't heard about the 8.1 but let me tell you all of the trucks that I have driven have alot of power. As far as the manual trans for the most part we don't build a whole lot of these trucks anymore. I would guess that is why you can't get a manual trans it such a low runner.

Regards Mike


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Yea,I figured the no manual deal was due to the low number of truck's ordered with them.Of all the 01'-up HD's I've seen I think maybe only 2 or 3 had stick's in them. My guess on the no 8.1 in the 08's is probably due to the fuel economy standard's or maybe emission regulations.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks flykelley. Get them as soon as possilbe! BTW, where you work, do you make the GMC's also? If so, can you get some of them in a reg. cab? Thanks. 

Markxysport


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Please post the pics for us all to see..


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Newdude;340194 said:


> Thanks flykelley. Get them as soon as possilbe! BTW, where you work, do you make the GMC's also? If so, can you get some of them in a reg. cab? Thanks.
> 
> Markxysport


Hi Mark
Our plant build both the Chevy and the GMC full size pickup's. So yes I can get pictures of both for you. Looks like it will be the second week of Jan before we see the new truck in any number's.

Regards Mike


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

flykelley;309951 said:


> I just saw one at work tonight. It was a white 3500 HD ext cab with SRW 4 wheel drive, leather seats and fancy wood trim. Regards Mike


So the 3500 SRW will be available with the 6.5' box? I would really like to stay away from the 8' box on an extended cab. I read elsewhere that the new HD's have 2 engines - a 6.0gas and the 6.6 D-Max LMM. The 6.0 gas is rated at 353HP, but in the 3500 it's down to 312HP. D-Max is at 365/650.

I have also heard no green?


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

GMC Driver;342213 said:


> So the 3500 SRW will be available with the 6.5' box? I would really like to stay away from the 8' box on an extended cab. I read elsewhere that the new HD's have 2 engines - a 6.0gas and the 6.6 D-Max LMM. The 6.0 gas is rated at 353HP, but in the 3500 it's down to 312HP. D-Max is at 365/650.
> 
> I have also heard no green?


Hi GMC Driver. Im not sure which box was on that 3500 ext cab. Its been about a month now since I saw it. I do know the new HDs have more than one engine offered.

Regards Mike


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

Can't wait to see some picts. now that x-mas / new year are over!!


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Sift through this thread if you want to see some shots. This guy was able to take it out on vacation!


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

OMG!!!!!!! I WANT ONE RIGHT NOW!!!!!! HOW DID HE GET THAT TRUCK? 

HOLY


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Newdude;346470 said:


> OMG!!!!!!! I WANT ONE RIGHT NOW!!!!!! HOW DID HE GET THAT TRUCK?
> 
> HOLY


Hes a test guy for new trucks....

When you live in michigan, you see vechicles all the time that are not released to the public...

Lately Ive been seeing ALOT of 2008 Fords

The sad thing is that when they are done testing them.... They get crushed.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

i was to estatic to notice that!!


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Still have not heard a response on this board, the dealers, local rep's, etc.....


What about mounting a plow onto the new 2500/3500 versions????? Based on the pict's I took of the 1500 I can not see how a plow would be mounted without very new plates from the plow manufactors and removing a ton of the front end on these trucks.

Now good plow mount == no new truck.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

scottL;347141 said:


> What about mounting a plow onto the new 2500/3500 versions????? Based on the pict's I took of the 1500 I can not see how a plow would be mounted without very new plates from the plow manufactors and removing a ton of the front end on these trucks


Haven't seen the 2500/3500, but have installed mounts on the new suburban/tahoe (which is the same mount as the 1500 P/U). Didn't have to do a lot of slicing and dicing, do have to remove the front of the truck to put the mount on, wasn't difficult, metric wrenches, and trim tools. Like most Chevys they're lego type construction, a couple of bolts an the rest snap together pieces.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

basher;347530 said:


> Haven't seen the 2500/3500, but have installed mounts on the new suburban/tahoe (which is the same mount as the 1500 P/U). Didn't have to do a lot of slicing and dicing, do have to remove the front of the truck to put the mount on, wasn't difficult, metric wrenches, and trim tools. Like most Chevys they're lego type construction, a couple of bolts an the rest snap together pieces.


Did you take any pict's of the finished product?


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

scottL;347643 said:


> Did you take any pict's of the finished product?


Guys the new 900 is a bit harder to take apart than then 800 GMT. To remove the headlights you also have to remove the grill. Bumper bolts on in the same manner as the 800. We have not yet started to build the 2500 or 3500 HDs, will most likely be next week sometime. As soon as we build some I will have some very good pictures of the front end and bumper area to post. If I can remember to take a tape measure to work I will even post picture's with a measurement of the ground height for everyone to see. This new GMT 900 make's the old 800 seem like you are driving a 20 year old truck, lots more power and the ride is smooth. We have moved up the plan at work for the new trucks, we were to only build around 200 trucks for the whole week, well last night we built 75 trucks and also worked 10 hours. I would think that by the 3rd week of Jan we will be at full production.

Regards Mike


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Just curious but is GM going to be makin a 1500HD again or have they decided to drop that?


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

William B.;347663 said:


> Just curious but is GM going to be makin a 1500HD again or have they decided to drop that?


Hi Will
Im not sure if they are or not. I know our plant didn't build any 1500 HD pilots, but Fort Wayne maybe the only plant that builds them.

Regards Mike


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Cant wait to see them....

Im sure, just like the sticker on the inside of my door says, it will be:
Proudly Made In Pontiac, Michigan!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

scottL;347643 said:


> Did you take any pict's of the finished product?


Yes but they're too large to post here, PM me your e-mail and I'll send them to you.

Flykelly;
I guess the 2500/3500 must be real different then the 1500. The 1500 bumper was nothing like the older truck. the grill and bumper come off as one unit. Easier to remove, lighter, no steel. [email protected] 10mm bolts, [email protected] 8mm screws, and hand full of trim clips and she's on the floor. I have pic's of the 1500 with-out bumper and with snoway mount and bumper installed. The bumper's all foam and plastic, no steel, very well designed and constructed. An experienced flat rate tech can show you how to remove the headlight with-out removing the grill I did it today on a bet, but only because I'd been there before. If you don't know about that hidden screw you're screwed

Are the front ends on the 2500/3500 torsion bar or coil. The 1500 have coils so you can not crank the bars up.

will try to compress pics so I can post on site.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

wonder why they decided to call it a 3500HD? The 3500HD used to be bigger than a one ton, with straight axle in the front, 19.5 wheels and no four wheels drive. Is there an actual 3500 non HD anymore? What the heck can you do with an HD that has no bed to speak of, with a shortbed you can't swap to any kind of work body, single rear wheels limit you to about what a 3/4 can carry. I'm getting tired of all the stupid jumping around with truck designation. Used to be half, three quarter and one ton. For a while 3500 meant drw, but not any more. 2500HD used be essentially a srw 3500. Now do we really need a 1500 (6 lug), 1500HD (8 lug), 2500 (6 or 8 lug), 2500HD, 3500, 3500HD, 3500 srw, 3500 drw? For crying out loud!

I think the GMC looks too much like they're chasing the popularity of the Super Duty Ford. Kind of like when Ford copied the Ram nose. The Chevy is pretty gorgeous, but a little too pretty to work it. Should have just left the pretty for the Suburbans and Avalanches, and made the Silverado look a little more tough and less pretty. But I love them anyway.

I drove an 07 Sub the other day, they don't have TB frontend anymore. Increased turning radius too, easier to park than my 04 Avalanche, and the ride will compete with the most expensive Mercedes, Caddy or Lexus you can find. Absolutely silent, feels like riding in a hovercraft floating a few inches above the pavement. I told the wife as soon as she saves up $53000 she can have one.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

basher;347762 said:


> Yes but they're too large to post here, PM me your e-mail and I'll send them to you.
> 
> Flykelly;
> I guess the 2500/3500 must be real different then the 1500. The 1500 bumper was nothing like the older truck. the grill and bumper come off as one unit. Easier to remove, lighter, no steel. [email protected] 10mm bolts, [email protected] 8mm screws, and hand full of trim clips and she's on the floor. I have pic's of the 1500 with-out bumper and with snoway mount and bumper installed. The bumper's all foam and plastic, no steel, very well designed and constructed. An experienced flat rate tech can show you how to remove the headlight with-out removing the grill I did it today on a bet, but only because I'd been there before. If you don't know about that hidden screw you're screwed
> ...


Front ends on the 2500 and 3500 HDs are still T Bars. The bumper is pretty much like the 800 only bigger. Will have to talk to my guys in repair as they are the one's who are telling me you can't change the headlight without removing the grill. Maybe they need to learn a little more about the truck.

Regards Mike


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

flykelley;347985 said:


> Front ends on the 2500 and 3500 HDs are still T Bars. The bumper is pretty much like the 800 only bigger. Will have to talk to my guys in repair as they are the one's who are telling me you can't change the headlight without removing the grill. Maybe they need to learn a little more about the truck.
> 
> Regards Mike


my Trailblazer you had to take off the grill to change the headlights. Well not the whole grill but the chrome "powerbar"


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

is the axle rating the same?


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

flykelley;347649 said:


> Guys the new 900 is a bit harder to take apart than then 800 GMT. To remove the headlights you also have to remove the grill. Bumper bolts on in the same manner as the 800. We have not yet started to build the 2500 or 3500 HDs, will most likely be next week sometime. As soon as we build some I will have some very good pictures of the front end and bumper area to post. If I can remember to take a tape measure to work I will even post picture's with a measurement of the ground height for everyone to see. This new GMT 900 make's the old 800 seem like you are driving a 20 year old truck, lots more power and the ride is smooth. We have moved up the plan at work for the new trucks, we were to only build around 200 trucks for the whole week, well last night we built 75 trucks and also worked 10 hours. I would think that by the 3rd week of Jan we will be at full production.
> 
> Regards Mike


Thanks Mike ...... I was hoping to see a pict of the truck with the plow that Basher put on a truck to see how it looks when completed.

Thanks, scott


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I posted the pics on the snoway site, Now they won't let me post them here.

To see them go to

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=42193


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Got my first close look at an '08 2500 HD yesterday at the Landscape Ontario show. This was an extended cab model, with the SLT trim (leather), and the LMM Duramax. No pricing info was available, or literature.

A very nice truck, and beautiful interior. Very high quality fit & finish. I was quite impressed, and will definitely be considering one in the future. I can't wait to drive one!

By comparison, the '08 Ford SD were there as well - they have definitely pushed the "style" envelope on these new trucks. Not my taste, but that's just my opinion. I think the current offering is much more attractive. And there is absolutely no extra room under the hood with the 6.4 diesel - it's terribly crammed in there.


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

Did you get an picts at the landscape show at all??


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Sorry, I didn't have my camera - I really wasn't expecting to see one there!


----------



## Bobby Blaze (Dec 21, 2006)

when is gm going to increase the ground clearance, I would like to buy one, but for the price of these you would think that you would be able to plow snow without having to alterate the suspension,gm needs to come out with a plow prep package the lifts the truck as high as ford & dodge.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Bobby Blaze;358916 said:


> when is gm going to increase the ground clearance, I would like to buy one, but for the price of these you would think that you would be able to plow snow without having to alterate the suspension,gm needs to come out with a plow prep package the lifts the truck as high as ford & dodge.


It isn't so much the ground clearance, it's the appearance of the body lines. But the feds forced automakers to pull the trucks and SUVs down lower, I guess they didn't think it was fair that we kept running over hybrids.


----------



## cary (Jan 31, 2007)

if anyone wants to see a picture of a 08 gmc ext. cab shortbed i have one of the side/front. gmc emailed me info a while back and i can forward this to anyone or someone can post it if they want to. email me at [email protected]


----------



## cary (Jan 31, 2007)

if anyone wants to see a picture of a 08 gmc hd2500 ext. cab shortbed i have one of the side/front. gmc emailed me info a while back and i can forward this to anyone or someone can post it if they want to. email me at [email protected]


----------



## Felice03 (Jan 28, 2007)

They look good...gonna have to get one next.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

The inside looks alot like the Ford F150.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

cary;362117 said:


> if anyone wants to see a picture of a 08 gmc hd2500 ext. cab shortbed i have one of the side/front. gmc emailed me info a while back and i can forward this to anyone or someone can post it if they want to. email me at [email protected]


\

I think there are lots of pics floating around the internet now.

How's Rumney? Any snow on the sled trails? Friends of ours have a log cabin up there that's unreal right on the trails near the lake on the top of the hill.


----------

